# android utterly unable to recover from slightest network glitch



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

At least I assume it was a network glitch . I can usually stream on my local wifi network flawlessly, but every so often, the video and audio will freeze and a spinning arrow will come up. I can wait any amount of time (I've given it as long as 15 minutes out of curiosity before) and all I see is the spinning arrow.

If I completely exit the tivo app and start it up again and stream the same program, I can drag the progress bar button out to the end and catch up with live TV again and it is once more working perfectly.

I don't know what the heck it thinks it is doing when the spinning arrow comes up, but recovering from a glitch is apparently never gonna happen.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

I've seen this myself. I've also had issues restarting after one of these incidents while away from home. It's really difficult to trouble shoot when you can't actually be in another place at the same time.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They've only recently got these kinds of bugs worked out of the iOS app, so given that the Android version is new it may take a few more iterations before they work out all the kinks.


----------



## Gadfly (Oct 27, 2007)

I have seen it too. Unfortunately the problem with Tivo's networking code is widespread. Mini quite often disconnects from the Tivo and you have to connect again.

Tivo's software is crap, utter crap. They don't know how to write code. Unfortunately in the absence of competition we have to live with their crap.


----------



## vectorcatch (Nov 21, 2008)

I would argue it has nothing to do with knowing how to write code. They could be the best coders on the planet, but didn't account for error cases very well. This is very common and not super easy to deal with. Everyone always designs for best case and wireless is anything but best case.


----------



## Gadfly (Oct 27, 2007)

vectorcatch said:


> I would argue it has nothing to do with knowing how to write code. They could be the best coders on the planet, but didn't account for error cases very well. This is very common and not super easy to deal with. Everyone always designs for best case and wireless is anything but best case.


"Accounting for error cases" in particular when it comes to networking applications is the definition of writing good code.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

According to TiVo a redesigned Android app should show up in February.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

And if it doesn't include downloads will probably be equally as worthless as the current one for OOH.


----------

